# 5 serial Blast in Jaip*r



## gary4gar (May 13, 2008)

5 serial Blast o***rred  in Jaip*r at 7:35PM this evening in the main 
walled *ity.

Rest news, is still *omming in

now jaip*r is no more a pea*ef*l *ity

So*r*e: myself


----------



## kalpik (May 13, 2008)

Gary, *an yo* give more info? And most importantly, are yo* and yo*r near and dear ones ok?


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 13, 2008)

12 dead, 100 hurt as serial blasts rock Jaipur


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2008)

sh!t


----------



## Tiger (May 13, 2008)

that sucks now only i saw this news in other forum (


----------



## hullap (May 13, 2008)

Omg


----------



## Hitboxx (May 13, 2008)

Dear God!! Gaurish where are you?


----------



## vish786 (May 13, 2008)

good @least everythings OKAY with our gaurish


----------



## slugger (May 13, 2008)

the Jaipur police has successfully diffused the 7th explosive device....NDTV 24x7


----------



## gary4gar (May 13, 2008)

I am perfectly fine. but there is panic across & mobile network are jammed but local govt. there are clashes between police & People at Hospitals. and police had to throw tear gas shells to control sitution. 
Today itself i was planning to Visit whose places for Shopping.
Glad i didn't go

Close escape there.
ANd, there is Huge shortage of Doctors


----------



## praka123 (May 13, 2008)

@gaurish:you are safe? 
now what is the real reason?religion/caste clashes?


----------



## ico (May 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @gaurish:you are safe?
> now what is the real reason?religion/caste clashes?


I'll tell you the reason. Those f*ckin terrorists have got pain in their a*ses....

Indeed sorry for the language.....


----------



## fun2sh (May 13, 2008)

oh my goodness! this is insane and awful


----------



## adi007 (May 13, 2008)

I have heard that their is an acute shortage of blood...
and it is believed that some f*cking people have used RDX..
This is very serious coz normally they use Nitric compounds which are locally available but RDX means it has to be smuggled from other country and it's impact is very huge..

Cycles were used and they were new cycles....and one suspected women is caught


----------



## Maverick340 (May 13, 2008)

OMG , this is sad news.
condolences to the departed and hope the situation is under control ..


----------



## swordfish (May 14, 2008)

**** man... world is not safe anymore because of this f**cking terrorists..
man, casualities are increased to 50..


----------



## victor_rambo (May 14, 2008)

1. Gaurish had a escape
2. 7th explosives defused

Glad it all went well without further casualities!

edit: removed typo


----------



## slugger (May 14, 2008)

^^ooops!!! did u read my post....it shud have read 7*th* explosive device diffused

a typo


----------



## ancientrites (May 14, 2008)

poor innocent ppl are dying.i wish pakistan and bangladesh get hit by an severe earthquake especially pakistan "home of terrorist"


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 14, 2008)

Its now flashing 9 blasts in 15 mins  ...


----------



## x3060 (May 14, 2008)

really its a sad act . . was watching match and it came as a shocker . . all the fun i had was gone in a second . . . these peoples ,dont they have any value towards others lives . .


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

basatrds


----------



## gary4gar (May 16, 2008)

When we would a solution to this


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2008)

solution- stop terrorism by suppressing Islamists by force.no mercy.that is what is needed.our government is not having the courage to do that!after all it is a coalition government 
also stop madrassa's or edit their syllabus to remove unwanted koran verses that points towards killing of "infidels" and those hatred to others.


----------



## apoorva84 (May 16, 2008)

agree with praka123....bloody paki terrorists


----------



## The Conqueror (May 16, 2008)

I saw it in TV, its horrible.


----------



## gary4gar (May 16, 2008)

praka123 said:


> solution- stop terrorism by suppressing Islamists by force.no mercy.that is what is needed.our government is not having the courage to do that!after all it is a coalition government
> also stop madrassa's or edit their syllabus to remove unwanted koran verses that points towards killing of "infidels" and those hatred to others.


Don't you think is will lead to Hindu-Muslims riots.

IMO, it will do more harm then good


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2008)

^then tell me,what else can be done to this islamists terrorists? 
more they study,more they become hardcore terrorists 

even,my words are againsts Islamists only,not a casual Muslim


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

Fighting war with war is not an option. But again, I don't have an answer either. Unless people change their attitude, you can never put an end to it, the way I see it.


----------



## indiangirl007 (May 21, 2008)

muslims are good people. Not all are terrorist. I have a good muslim friend.. and i like sheer korma.. 

some people do indulge in terrorist activity but they dont know what islam is.. 

islam is religion of peace.


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

> islam is religion of peace.?


----------



## savi (May 27, 2008)

I heared this news, really very shame news, why peoples kill their brothers. we are humans.
Many person killing everyday. I am so sad.


----------

